# ما هي الهندسة الصناعيه ومجالها بشركات المقاولات والبترول



## ندي الهندسة (4 فبراير 2007)

اريد ان استفسر عن عده اسئلة يا اخوه 
اولا: اريد تعريف سهل وواضح للهندسة الصناعيه يقتنع به اي شخص سواء في شركه او اي مكان عمل؟
ثانيا: ما هو مجال الهندسة الصناعيه في شركات المقاولات حيث ان الكثير من الناس يتجاهلون دور الهندسة الصناعيه بشركات المقاولات ويقول ان المهندس المدني افضل من المهندس الصناعي في شركات المقاولات نظرا لقربه من تخصصه في البناء؟
ثالثا: ما هو مجال الهندسة الصناعية في شركات البترول وايضا هناك تجاهل للمهندس الصناعي في هذه الشركات وان مهندس البترول والميكانيكا والكهرباء افضل من المهندس الصناعي؟
رابعا: ما هو مجال الهندسة الصناعيه في البنوك؟

الرجاء يا اخوة الاجابه بصورة واضحه جدا ومقنعه لاي شخص
بارك اللله فيكم


----------



## احمد ابراهيم شاهين (6 فبراير 2007)

*c.v(السيره الذاتيه)*

اريد اكثر من صيغه لc.v لمهندسين صناعيه


----------

